# World City Rebus #38



## debodun (Aug 7, 2021)

Guess the city suggested by the graphic:


----------



## Crystal (Aug 7, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Sunny (Aug 7, 2021)

Caracas?


----------



## debodun (Aug 7, 2021)

It is, Sunny.


----------

